# Brace Anyone?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Was videotaping some doodling with Flip, when Conner decided he wanted to participate too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so jealous of the attention and focus you get from them!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

Flip's focus and attention is AMAZING! And how cute is Connor trying to nose his way in when the treats came out!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

so amazing to me!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner is my sweetheart boy. I can't tell him no very easily, if he wants to heel with us then go for it! 

Trust me Flip's attention and focus are not natural for him, it's taken two years of hard training! The fact that he was able to maintain that attention with his favorite playmate heeling right alongside him was nothing short of a small miracle. My naughty boy's finally growing up some.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Conner is my sweetheart boy. I can't tell him no very easily


funny enough, I don't have the same problem telling Flip no


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Love it! And Connor knew just when to join in..._close to treat time _
Awesome to watch the two of them together, happy as can be and both staying focused!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love watching your footwork, I have a long way to go!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Too cute!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I'm so jealous of the attention and focus you get from them!


Ditto!!

I loved the two of them heeling together. Just wonderful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie - you need to do brace with them.  

At one of the trials I was at this summer, I watched a local OTCH somebody do it with her old boy and her young furbrain. It was ADORABLE. And I was mesmerized trying to figure out how she was going to do the various exercises with TWO dogs.  

Other than that - Connor is so much more polite than my Danny was when he used to do the same thing when I was working with Jacks. Danny would very neatly and decisively push his way in between me and the upstart.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> Jodie - you need to do brace with them.
> 
> At one of the trials I was at this summer, I watched a local OTCH somebody do it with her old boy and her young furbrain. It was ADORABLE. And I was mesmerized trying to figure out how she was going to do the various exercises with TWO dogs.
> 
> Other than that - Connor is so much more polite than my Danny was when he used to do the same thing when I was working with Jacks. Danny would very neatly and decisively push his way in between me and the upstart.


I won't do real brace with a dog I'm competing with....I've worked way too hard to teach him how to line up for fronts, there's no way I'm going to do something that could screw that up!

Conner used to try to nose between me and Flip, but I won't let him so he's finally catching on that if he's going to play he has to be on the outside. As you can see, being on the outside messed him up pretty bad (saw how far out he swung on that about turn? LOL) and again I'm not going to let Flip's work get messed up over play training.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I probably would feel the same way if I were training two dogs...  

Lord knows it took 2 years before it suddenly clicked in Jacks' brain that he needs to front to my belly button vs left hip.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, very cute! Great distraction for the Flip-man. Guess we should add; another dog coming into heel position, in our Proofing thread. Nice place to train. Is that your backyard?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, that's my backyard


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ummm, I LOVE your backyard!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Ummm, I LOVE your backyard!!!


Oh, me too. Level and large!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just think of all the agility equipment you could fit back there!
:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Oh, me too. Level and large!


Yeah, but also full of holes dug by my best buds!


----------

